# Fan/Boot Problem with Optiplex GX280



## Panasa (Sep 27, 2008)

I just got an Optiplex gx280. The reason that I got it was because after turning it on, the fan would start to speed up to the point of it sounding like a mini jet engine. I took a look at it and the hard drive is fine, so is the RAM, & the capacitors. I think that the problem is that there is no thermal putty between the fan & the processor. Also the computer won't boot. When I turn it on this is what it does:


It starts running
The fan starts speeding up (Still no boot screen, or anything else)
The fan tops speed
A couple seconds later the computer shuts off and an amber light starts flashing (Not the one on the Mother Board)
Does anybody know how to fix this?
Thanks in advance,

Panasa


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

Dell desktops have always had the common "whoosh" start, the fan has a thermal sensor and the fan is probing to see how hot the CPU is.

First and foremost, dust everything out, but after that, try getting the fan checked, if that temp sensor isnt getting a reading, the machine will fail.

And upon reading the user manual, blinking amber means either a power board, or system board has failed.

So either your PSU or your mobo is bad.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

You should have lights on the case somewhere, ABCD, I need to know which ones are which color when the light is blinking amber.


----------



## yoshi99 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have the same problem...

The colors of :

A: Orange
b: Orange
c: Green
d: Green

Can you tell me what is ????

Thanks


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

Your system memory has failed, you need to replace it.


----------



## yoshi99 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you for answering so fast.

You were right, i did that, now everything work fine.

Thank you for you're help...


----------

